
Game Over, Man. Game Over: Actor Bill Paxton Dead at 61 - hbcondo714
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/26/14742806/bill-paxton-obituary-aliens-titanic-big-love
======
Hasknewbie
"The only critic you want to satisfy at the end of the day is time, and time's
been kind to me."

Source: [http://www.vulture.com/2014/06/bill-paxton-on-trading-
quotes...](http://www.vulture.com/2014/06/bill-paxton-on-trading-quotes-with-
tom-cruise-edge-of-tomorrow-interview.html)

